# Is there anything you can do with pin-hole filled grout?



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have a client I am doing some bathroom work for in the new year. They are in the process of having their kitchen done and just had new floor tile installed in the foyer/hallway and into the kitchen.

Whoever did the grouting did a crap job. Pinholes Everywhere. The grout also doesn't seem as hard as it should (its about 2 weeks old). I have a feeling too much water was used in the mix and/or clean-up. As this is an entranceway and kitchen, I forsee my client having really bad looking grout in the not too distant future.

I already said the best option would be to cut out all the grout and re-grout with spectralock (as we will be doing in all the bathrooms)

My question is: Is there anything you can think of that would "seal" the pinholes? My thinking is no - you can seal the grout but dirt is still going to get into the pinholes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Other than regrouting, I don't have a suggestion.

Seal and fill are two different things. You can _seal _the grout but you need to _fill _the holes. I know you know that but I'm clarifying for anyone else that may chime in. 

The Multimaster is your friend. :shifty:


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Speaking of Mulitmaster. I just purchased one and used it to remove grout in a small 5x8 bathroom with 12" tiles. The previous contractor used Sanded chaulk to grout the tiles and the HO was wondering why it never hardended! My question is :should this small of room have ruined my grout removal blade? I expected it to last a bit longer than one rm.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

RadRemod said:


> Speaking of Mulitmaster. I just purchased one and used it to remove grout in a small 5x8 bathroom with 12" tiles. The previous contractor used Sanded chaulk to grout the tiles and the HO was wondering why it never hardended! My question is :should this small of room have ruined my grout removal blade? I expected it to last a bit longer than one rm.



Hmmm. I'm confused. You say the original installer used sand _caulk_ to grout?
And the caulk ruined your _grout_ blade?


----------



## Frank P (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup, too much water and mixed too fast and whipped air into the mix.

Its a do over.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes sanded caulk on a bathroom floor! Now i didn't do the removal myself, I had my employee do it because I could find 100 other better things to do. But I showed him what to do adn he seemed to do it just fine. Do you think the latex caulking got it heated up too much? Speed to high?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

RadRemod said:


> Yes sanded caulk on a bathroom floor! Now i didn't do the removal myself, I had my employee do it because I could find 100 other better things to do. But I showed him what to do adn he seemed to do it just fine. Do you think the latex caulking got it heated up too much? Speed to high?


My guess it that the tile was over a slab and your helper continually bounced the blade off the concrete.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope sorry the tile was over 1/4" hardi. Do you think that would eat the blade?


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Nevermind I'll email Fein and see what they say. Maybe I can score a fee replacemant blade! Sorry to hijack your post Jarvis I just thought it was a question with a quick answer.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

RadRemod said:


> Nevermind I'll email Fein and see what they say. Maybe I can score a fee replacemant blade! Sorry to hijack your post Jarvis I just thought it was a question with a quick answer.


 
No need to apologize!! I kinda figured this would be a redo job, but, had to ask.

Now, for my next question... I have never had to remove this much grout before on a job. Its about 500 sq ft of 13x13 with 1/4" grout.

I'm going to take a stab and say about 8-12 hours (with a multimaster) to remove. Thankfully, the grout isn't real hard.

Anyone done that amount before?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree, if the grout is as bad as it sounds it needs to be taken out and re-done. 

If it was hard with just some air pockets I might think about trying grout colorant. AquaMix should fill all those in and the epoxy coating will harden the surface. 

Jaz


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> No need to apologize!! I kinda figured this would be a redo job, but, had to ask.
> 
> Now, for my next question... I have never had to remove this much grout before on a job. Its about 500 sq ft of 13x13 with 1/4" grout.
> 
> ...


Mike, this might be a bit faster than the Multimaster:

http://www.raimondiusa.com/ta_gg.html

Use with a sawzall.
You can use multiple blades together to help with the width of the joint.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> I have a feeling too much water was used in the mix and/or clean-up.


You are exactly right. Pinholes are caused by soupy grout. As the grout dried the water evaporated leaving the holes. Typically, if it's not too bad you can wet the area and fill with fresh grout, but it sounds like this is pretty bad. I agree your solution is regrout.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post Angus, I will have to track down some of those up here. Have you used these yourself?? Will it skip onto/damage the tile?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> Thanks for the post Angus, I will have to track down some of those up here. Have you used these yourself?? Will it skip onto/damage the tile?



I have not used that one. I tried something similar years ago with a crappy saw. It worked OK. I would be more hopeful with a good saw and that blade.


----------



## GDFC (Dec 13, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> No need to apologize!! I kinda figured this would be a redo job, but, had to ask.
> 
> Now, for my next question... I have never had to remove this much grout before on a job. Its about 500 sq ft of 13x13 with 1/4" grout.
> 
> ...



Ummm... yep, I have at least that much before Mike.. :laughing:
Maybe have me come look at it before you quote the client to do the job.
I may have another option for you too !

As for the other posters question on Multi master blades not lasting too long on grout....

get used to it... that is why I have two of them on my shelf in the shed...

Blades are too costly and don't always do the job.

GDFC


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pin holes in grout - how to fix*

Have you thought about filling the pin holes with un-sanded grout. 

This might make a bad looking floor a hair better without the risk of tile damage from the grout removal.

I have colour sealed many floors and the tinted sealers themselves do a good job filling little flaws.

Just a thought.

One rule I have for my company is; "NEVER DO A CUSTOMER A FAVOUR" and by this I mean if your in a spot and your asked by a good client to undertake something that your not trained for or have expeirence with it is tempting to want and help out. Most of my big Screw Ups have happened this way.

If you have explained that every care will be taken and the client is aware of the downside - sure go at it. But if your there to renovated their en-suite and that floor is some one else's work I'd be calling in the pros with staff that do this every day. The pros might be booked for 6 weeks maybe more, the pros might quote twice as much as you guessed but they are in that business an know the downsides and prep times. 

Lets say your 6 hours in on the repair and you have only removed 1/3 of the grout - human nature would be to speed up - then you slip with the tools and scratch a tile. Now your resetting tiles and it's day 3 and you have cost twice the quote of a pro and your relationship with your client has gone sour - the kicker is that you went in to do something else. 

Happens all the time.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

GDFC said:


> Ummm... yep, I have at least that much before Mike.. :laughing:
> Maybe have me come look at it before you quote the client to do the job.
> I may have another option for you too !
> 
> ...


Ron, you could look at the job, but, it is in Niagara-on-the-Lake. I will be starting the 3 bathrooms probably late February or early March. However, I am thinking of talking to them - the kitchen cabinets have not been installed yet and this would obviously be a better time to do the regrouting. I will be talking to them early in the week. I'll let you know.


----------



## GDFC (Dec 13, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> Ron, you could look at the job, but, it is in Niagara-on-the-Lake. I will be starting the 3 bathrooms probably late February or early March. However, I am thinking of talking to them - the kitchen cabinets have not been installed yet and this would obviously be a better time to do the regrouting. I will be talking to them early in the week. I'll let you know.



I would be HAPPY to work there.... especially in the backyard of the guy who hasn't paid me in a year


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Have you thought about filling the pin holes with un-sanded grout.
> 
> This might make a bad looking floor a hair better without the risk of tile damage from the grout removal.
> 
> ...


 
I hear what you are saying, and in normal circumstances, I would not even bother with re-grouting. However, these are Really Good clients I have known for about 8 years. Even had a 3 page (plus front cover) spread in the local paper after I did their ensuite. I would have felt bad had I not mentioned this problem to them. I have already told them that damage can occur and it is tough to determine exactly how long the job will take. I will probably do it T&M and they have extra tiles


----------

